# fuel injection?



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

anyone running a f.i. setup on a pontiac 400? if so then hows it working? and what brand did you go with? i cant decide on carb or f.i.


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

I had an FI on a 455 (71 motor), with a 6-71 also. It ran awesome. Was kinda a nightmare to tune, but once you have it !!!! The FI control was Haltech F-9 unit( about 6 years old ), which has the O2 feedback, as well as idle control and other goodies. The throttle bodies were Holley 900 cfm units x 2. I got 18 mpg on highway in a 37 Pontiac conv. when not matting it! You can stage the injectors, so only 4 are running when cruising. Haltech controllers are not necessarily the best out there, and I am now looking at the diyf MegaSquirt to play with. It looks like it was developed with tinkers in mind. The 455 is now sitting in the corner ( along with the car) waiting for me to get my next project going (65 GTO). I now have an IA aluminum 505 pontiac in the 37 with the FI, and for some reason I am having a bear of a time getting the thing to run right. Not sure if it is the fuel curve or if I did something not good when putting the block together. I am really trying not to rip the FI off the 37 in favor of carbs, because when they run right , the response is great! 
I check back here every couple of days, but too busy otherwise. If you ask me something, I will try to get back to you timely. 

rich


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I ran a Projection fuel injection system on the 454 car I traded for the GTO. It was a sweet stand alone bolt on system, had a control box on the inside of the car you could change all kinds of settings from the drivers seat. Was fun at the stop signs, someone would rev up their car at me and I'd just look at them and turn the idle down. :willy:


----------

